#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Computer Engineers contribute towards Green Engineering

## bhaves

Que.
How can Computer Engineers contribute towards Green Engineering?





  Similar Threads: | Green Belt Training | Six Sigma Green Belt Certification | Six Sigma Master Green Belt | Twymann-Green Interferometer engineering physics 1 lecture notes free Green house effect in environmental engineering Question For micro processors and controllers-learn and contribute

----------


## nisa

no need of paper and books for saving data and online money transfers saves the papers for billing purposes. 
i think this is also same openion of others too
but i have a different idea why cant we use only numbers in money without real money as all are billing are occuring by online whats the need of printing notes so lots of paper can be saved.

----------


## nikki.arora

*Introduction* : *Green Engineering* is the design, commercialization and use of processes and products that are feasible and economical while:

Reducing the generation of pollution at the source.Minimizing the risk to human health and the environment.
*Green engineering* embraces the concept that decisions to protect human health and the environment can have the greatest impact and cost effectiveness when applied early to the design and development phase of a process or product.

The principles of *green engineering* are as follows:
1) Engineer processes and products holistically, use system analysis and integrate environmental impact assessment tools.
2) Conserve and improve natural ecosystems while protecting human health and well being.

3) Use life cycle thinking in all engineering activities.
4) Ensure that all material and energy inputs and outputs areas inherently safe and benign as possible.

5) Minimize depletion of natural resources.
6) Strive to prevent waste.

7) Develop and apply engineering solutions, while being cognizant of local geography aspirations and cultures.
8) Create engineering solutions beyond current and dominant technologies; improve, innovate and invent (technologies) to achieve sustainability.

9) Actively include communities and stakeholders in development of engineering solutions.

Please find the following attachments"*Green Nanotechnology in Automobiles seminar  report/pdf/ppt download*" here..... :):

----------


## daniejomes

Obviously Computer Engineer can contribute towards Green engineering, Green Engineering is all about Environment and everyone can contribute to this. Save the tree by saving the paper.

----------

